# Heavy Bleeding after missed miscarriage & D&C



## Broken Wing (Nov 24, 2004)

Yesterday I had a suction D&C for a "missed miscarriage." With the last one (last Sept), I had very very light bleeding (spotting only) for about a week after the procedure.

This time, I've had very heavy bleeding (equal to a heavy period). When the surgery was complete, the doc (I didn't talk to her) told my husband that I was bleeding heavily this time, but that the bleeding was slowly subsiding. She said that she was sending the placenta and fetus for genetic testing.

I know that you're not supposed to take aspirin or fish oil at least a week before a surgery and I discontiued these as soon as I found out about the m/c (about a week before). Some reports I've read say to discocontinue them 2 weeks before, but this was not possible. The only other thing I can think of is that I was taking a low dose of vitamin c (250 mg), which they said was o.k. and I was also taking 400 mg of progesterone per day, reduced to 200 and then stopped about a week before the surgery. I didn't use progesterone last time.

Could my supplements mentioned above have caused the bleeding? Or did the progesterone increase the buildup of the uterine lining?

Or did the last m/c cause scarring or excessive neovascularization which was then aggravated by the d&c? It was suction with some curatage. She gave me methergine (sp?) after the surgery. It's supposed to help the uterus contract.

Is it possible she could have injured or punctured my uterus during the d&c? She's supposed to be one of the best RE Ob/gyns in the country. She was a medical school professor as well as a doc at one of the best known women's hospitals in the area before joining this (well known) hospital's infertility clinic. Other docs have said she's a very good doctor and the nursing staff refers to her as "the Queen."

Wouldn't she be obligated to tell me if my uterus had been punctured or injured and at least keep me in the hospital for observation?

I've been taking cramp bark extract and vitamin K and the bleeding is now diminishing, but I'm still worried. Has anyone had this happen to them? Any thoughts or advice?


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Each misc can be different, with light bleed on one and heavy on another. The progesterone would have made the womb lining thicker so could well account for the extra bleeding. Re: complications in the surgery. I don´t think anything bad would have happened and they not tell you but it sounds like you could do with seeing the consultant again to put your mind at rest.

Ruth


----------



## choccolatti (Dec 22, 2004)

Unfortunately I also had heavy bleeding after miscarriage and D&C. It lasted about 14 days and then tapered of slowly. I was very worried something was hurt or damaged and still think about it, as we still have not got pg. Keep going... I wish you a lot of strength.
Choccolatti


----------

